# what type of engine oil



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I have just imported a Hymer E650 10/97 . I believe this has the 2.5 Tds engine with the reference 230cembc and the motor code 8140.47

what type and make of engine oil is recommended for him?

Ian


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Any good quality diesel oil supergrade 15/40 will do, and change it regularly, obviously you will get preferences but do go for quality.
Rob


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

My 2006 2.3 Fiat uses Semi Synthetic oil. Get a good one not a Cheap one.

Dave

656


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep, semi synthetic and regular oil and filter changes it doesn't have to be a mega expensive oil either. Look after your engine and your engine will look after you 'cos you know what they say about FIATs..... Fix It Again Tomorrow 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Look after your engine and your engine will look after you 'cos you know what they say about FIATs..... Fix It Again Tomorrow 8O
> 
> Johnny F


Mine is due for a service at 18000 miles, but is done at 12000 miles. Cant be too carefull.

Dave

656


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We use 15w 40 semi synthetic in our 2.8jtd. I change the oil and filter every 3000 miles, only takes 15 mins to do and only costs around £20. The engine should last at least 200000 miles and the turbo will last a lot longer with regular oil changes.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Agree with the above. I use Halfords semi synthetic diesel oil and change it every March. Have never done more than 6,000 miles in a year.

Trevor


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*What type of engine oil*

I have just been shown the result of topping up the mineral engine oil of a turbo diesel with synthetic oil. Manufacturer instructions were to use mineral oil only. 
The resulting engine oil mixture is very similar to black chewing gum and the owner has ruined the big end, therefore needs a new engine, since all the oilways will be affected..
This was the result of mixing the two types, according to the mechanic..
He emphasised only to use mineral oil on turbo diesels.
For what it's worth.

Skywriter.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Further to what Skywriter has said, when you change oil type (or when you purchase a 2nd-hand MH which has "unknown" oil in it) drain it well, put in new oil & change filter and run for a few minutes only (engine musn't even get hot) and change again. Sounds expensive (two lots of oil and filters) but it's a once-off cost for peace of mind.

Then ....stick with the same oil from that point on.

This was explained to me by one of the Castrol boffs. I'm currently doing a contract for them and have learn't a bit about oils. The chances are you could be fine doing a simple change, but considering the very small cost of oil+filter compared to the cost of your new MH why risk it?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I would question the advice given about not mixing Synthetic and Mineral oils. 
Although I am not an expert I do know that "Semi Synthetic" oil is a blend of Mineral and Synthetic oils. 
Topping up Mineral with Synthetic can only improve the protection given to an engine as Synthetic oil protects to a far higher specification.
I suspect your Mechanic friend might be confusing one of these oils with the old Racing oils like Costrol R which were vegetable based and would not mix.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

BillCreer said:


> I would question the advice given about not mixing Synthetic and Mineral oils.
> Although I am not an expert I do know that "Semi Synthetic" oil is a blend of Mineral and Synthetic oils.
> Topping up Mineral with Synthetic can only improve the protection given to an engine as Synthetic oil protects to a far higher specification.
> I suspect your Mechanic friend might be confusing one of these oils with the old Racing oils like Costrol R which were vegetable based and would not mix.


I agree totally Bill. Mineral and synthetic do mix without problem.

JohnW


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

I use an oil specialist as I also run a TVR for MSA Sporting events. I also use them to supply oil (and filters) for my M/Home, two cars and a motorbike. They have monthly offers (free postage, extra discount etc).

They also have a referral service to answer queries regarding the correct oil to use and mixing of different types.

Other than buying oil from them and recommending them to anyone, I have no association with them:

Oil specialist

HTH

Trev


----------

